# Photoshop help with an edit.



## boomer (Apr 1, 2010)

I hope this is the correct section. If it is not, fell free to move it to the appropriate place, mods 


I have been trying to work on a photo i took a friend but am having trouble making it look natural. He really liked this photo but thought it would look less distracting with out the  big shelf behind his head. I first tried removing the shelf by deleting it then doing a gradiant from one side of the wall to the other (matching each tone of the wall), blurring, smoothing and whatnot, but i am having trouble is making it look natural around his head/hair. 

Any suggestions on technique or anyone out there willing to give it a try? 

Thanks!

Full Size


----------



## bazooka (Apr 1, 2010)

I'd love to give this a try.... if I wasn't at work.


----------



## boomer (Apr 1, 2010)

bazooka said:


> I'd love to give this a try.... if I wasn't at work.




 thats ok, if you get a chance that would be great!

Instead of removing the whole shelf, i was able to make it look decent by just removing the stuff on the shelf (and the water bottle reflection) 


How does this look? larger


----------

